# Judoka: Official now!



## YinYang (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, its official, all the paper work done, my daughter and myself are Judokas!

This is our 3rd month more or less studying under Dennis Hayes and Gus Carpenter at Hybrid Martial Arts in Roanoke, VA.

The students are eager to help you learn, the instructors are very clear and willing to teach, and Dennis is extremely technical which I like to see.

Were having fun, I know Im having a LOT of fun!   Got my daughter's gi at tonight's class, I still need one.

Will post more later, I hope some video links too!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I hope you enjoy your journey!   That's great you can train with your daughter too, it may not be long till she's tossing you around. :lol: 

Please keep us posted as to how your training goes


----------



## YinYang (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Carol, she is pretty eat up with the grappling, she LOVES that part the most.  We do a little randori during free mat time, at the end of class.

Andrew


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck! My daughter is in BJJ (I'm on hiatus due to an injury).


----------

